# Sticky  Routing Tutorials



## ModeratorTeam (Jan 20, 2015)

*Harry Sin; Routing tutorial for beginners*

*harrysin: A routing tutorail for beginners: Part one*

 *Part one in PDF format *

*harrysin: A routing tutorial for beginners: Part two*

 *Part two in PDF format* 

*harrysin: A routing tutorial for beginners: Part three*

 *Part three in PDF format* 

*harrysin: A routing tutorial for beginners: Part four*

 *Part four in PDF format* 

*harrysin: A routing tutorial for beginners: Part five in PDF format only *
*
A special thanks to darrink (Darren) for converting Harry's tutorials into PDF format. *

 *challagen (corey):* *demonstrates making a pen display box*


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

WOW, I'm starting to blush!


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Harry--no need to blush, you're a great influence to many of us. A little piece of you and many other contributors here is present in every project i do. Fortunately, it's a nice part of the project--my contributions are the flaws that give me a chance to use the lessons of the Masters!! 
earl


----------



## MYB506 (Dec 5, 2012)

Harry, I just got around to looking at your tutorials. I'm not a beginner but I learned a lot. Thanks for taking the time to put all this together and share.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Any questions, anytime, just ask, and thank you both for your kind words.


----------



## NorhS85 (May 13, 2020)

*Thanks*

Thank you


----------

